# Microsoft compra Activision-Blizzard



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2022)

Vari giornali riportano che Microsoft ha acquisito Activision Blizzard per 68 miliardi. Non si tratta di una megacorporazione che compra uno studio indipendente di videogiochi ma una megacorporazione che compra un'altra megacorporazione.

La fusione tra Activision e Blizzard non aveva generato nulla di buono: tra il 1993 e il 2006 la Blizzard ha prodotto molti più videogiochi che tra il 2006 e il 2021. E la Activision non ha prodotto nulla di nuovo e ha persino abbandonato molti dei suoi prodotti (c'erano pure gli RTS targati Activision che facevano concorrenza alla Blizzard....a livello di intelligenza artificiale erano pure molto superiori).

Che ne pensate? Vi vengono in mente compagnie di videogiochi che sono migliorate dopo l'acquisizione? A mio avviso si solito chi acquisisce preferisce chiudere i propri concorrenti e continuare i propri prodotti. Non va sempre così dato che EA dopo aver preso Westwood aveva fatto giochi strategici di cui alcuni erano ben riusciti anche se in breve tempo ha deciso di smettere.


----------



## Butcher (20 Gennaio 2022)

Niente di buono per i giocatori secondo me. 
1. Non se ne gioverebbe per eventuali esclusive.
2. Rischio di fagocitare una compagnia senza un ritorno in termini di prodotti in uscita.
3. Comincia a crearsi un monopolio preoccupante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Vari giornali riportano che Microsoft ha acquisito Activision Blizzard per 68 miliardi. Non si tratta di una megacorporazione che compra uno studio indipendente di videogiochi ma una megacorporazione che compra un'altra megacorporazione.
> 
> La fusione tra Activision e Blizzard non aveva generato nulla di buono: tra il 1993 e il 2006 la Blizzard ha prodotto molti più videogiochi che tra il 2006 e il 2021. E la Activision non ha prodotto nulla di nuovo e ha persino abbandonato molti dei suoi prodotti (c'erano pure gli RTS targati Activision che facevano concorrenza alla Blizzard....a livello di intelligenza artificiale erano pure molto superiori).
> 
> Che ne pensate? Vi vengono in mente compagnie di videogiochi che sono migliorate dopo l'acquisizione? A mio avviso si solito chi acquisisce preferisce chiudere i propri concorrenti e continuare i propri prodotti. Non va sempre così dato che EA dopo aver preso Westwood aveva fatto giochi strategici di cui alcuni erano ben riusciti anche se in breve tempo ha deciso di smettere.


Ci sarà un prima e un dopo nel mondo videogames rispetto a questa notizia.
Microsoft si sta sempre piu avvicinando ad essere di fatto un monopolista, e credo che a partire dalla prossima generazione di console Xbox inizierà a surclassare completamente PS, soprattutto se come credo ad un certo punto rimetteranno l'online gratuito.


----------



## Butcher (20 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci sarà un prima e un dopo nel mondo videogames rispetto a questa notizia.
> Microsoft si sta sempre piu avvicinando ad essere di fatto un monopolista, e credo che a partire dalla prossima generazione di console Xbox inizierà a surclassare completamente PS, soprattutto se come credo ad un certo punto rimetteranno l'online gratuito.


Si ma quantità non vuol dire qualità. Anzi è l'opposto.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Vari giornali riportano che Microsoft ha acquisito Activision Blizzard per 68 miliardi. Non si tratta di una megacorporazione che compra uno studio indipendente di videogiochi ma una megacorporazione che compra un'altra megacorporazione.
> 
> La fusione tra Activision e Blizzard non aveva generato nulla di buono: tra il 1993 e il 2006 la Blizzard ha prodotto molti più videogiochi che tra il 2006 e il 2021. E la Activision non ha prodotto nulla di nuovo e ha persino abbandonato molti dei suoi prodotti (c'erano pure gli RTS targati Activision che facevano concorrenza alla Blizzard....a livello di intelligenza artificiale erano pure molto superiori).
> 
> Che ne pensate? Vi vengono in mente compagnie di videogiochi che sono migliorate dopo l'acquisizione? A mio avviso si solito chi acquisisce preferisce chiudere i propri concorrenti e continuare i propri prodotti. Non va sempre così dato che EA dopo aver preso Westwood aveva fatto giochi strategici di cui alcuni erano ben riusciti anche se in breve tempo ha deciso di smettere.


Chissà come sarà strutturata l' economia mondiale tra 50 anni.

Il capitalismo per forza di cose porterà sempre più soldi a chi ne ha di più, i pesci grandi mangeranno i pesci piccoli ( in questo caso una balena che mangia uno squalo)

Ma prima o poi, questa cosa imploderà quando si arriverà alla saturazione.

Son curiosissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2022)

A Microsoft interessa solo il monopolio totale dei servizi, non del mercato delle console.

Tra un paio d'anni smetterà di fare console e vedremo il Game Pass Microsoft su Playstation.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Microsoft interessa solo il monopolio totale dei servizi, non del mercato delle console.
> 
> Tra un paio d'anni smetterà di fare console e vedremo il Game Pass Microsoft su Playstation.


infatti, i competitor di microsoft non sono piu sony e nintendo, ma apple, facebook, amazon, google e la cinese tancent, e non è un caso che l'altro colosso interessato ad acquisire activision fosse facebook che deve mettere qualche contenuto nel multiverso


----------



## gabri65 (20 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Vari giornali riportano che Microsoft ha acquisito Activision Blizzard per 68 miliardi. Non si tratta di una megacorporazione che compra uno studio indipendente di videogiochi ma una megacorporazione che compra un'altra megacorporazione.
> 
> La fusione tra Activision e Blizzard non aveva generato nulla di buono: tra il 1993 e il 2006 la Blizzard ha prodotto molti più videogiochi che tra il 2006 e il 2021. E la Activision non ha prodotto nulla di nuovo e ha persino abbandonato molti dei suoi prodotti (c'erano pure gli RTS targati Activision che facevano concorrenza alla Blizzard....a livello di intelligenza artificiale erano pure molto superiori).
> 
> Che ne pensate? Vi vengono in mente compagnie di videogiochi che sono migliorate dopo l'acquisizione? A mio avviso si solito chi acquisisce preferisce chiudere i propri concorrenti e continuare i propri prodotti. Non va sempre così dato che EA dopo aver preso Westwood aveva fatto giochi strategici di cui alcuni erano ben riusciti anche se in breve tempo ha deciso di smettere.



Ah, ma Bill Windows non era quello che si straccia le vesti in filantropia e che regala tonnellate di $$$ per il bene di tutti? Magari nei giochini ci metteranno pure una pausa pubblicitaria per invitarti a fare uno spuntino con i suoi deliziosi hamburgers di carne sintetica.

Il fatto è che ha già capito da un pezzo che i giochini diventeranno sempre più onnipresenti, diventeranno una specie di realtà alternativa da vendere alle persone, e quindi cercherà di appropriarsi il più possibile di questo settore.

Ah, ma lui è un genio, quello che ci ha regalato la tecnologia abbordabile sui computers. Peccato che ha sempre fatto così, comprare e/o far chiudere altri (con quali metodi, poi, da discuterne) per fare piazza pulita. Ma se lo dico passo per cattivone, guai, eh.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Niente di buono per i giocatori secondo me.
> 1. Non se ne gioverebbe per eventuali esclusive.
> 2. Rischio di fagocitare una compagnia senza un ritorno in termini di prodotti in uscita.
> 3. Comincia a crearsi un monopolio preoccupante.


Tra scandali a sfondo sessuale, giochi ed espansioni scadenti, budget ridotto all'osso e quant'altro, per me è una cosa positiva, così Phil Spencer farà un bel po' di pulizia all'interno del management della Blizzard, incominciando da quel cialtrone di Bobby Kotick.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, ma Bill Windows non era quello che si straccia le vesti in filantropia e che regala tonnellate di $$$ per il bene di tutti? Magari nei giochini ci metteranno pure una pausa pubblicitaria per invitarti a fare uno spuntino con i suoi deliziosi hamburgers di carne sintetica.
> 
> Il fatto è che ha già capito da un pezzo che i giochini diventeranno sempre più onnipresenti, diventeranno una specie di realtà alternativa da vendere alle persone, e quindi cercherà di appropriarsi il più possibile di questo settore.
> 
> Ah, ma lui è un genio, quello che ci ha regalato la tecnologia abbordabile sui computers. Peccato che ha sempre fatto così, comprare e/o far chiudere altri (con quali metodi, poi, da discuterne) per fare piazza pulita. Ma se lo dico passo per cattivone, guai, eh.


gates ha lasciato incarichi operativi in microsoft da tempo, cacchio gli frega a quello di activision, dovrebbe campare 1000 vite per spendere tutti i soldi che ha e infatti ora fa il filantropo e ogni tanto si diverte a mettere il 5G nei vaccini


----------



## gabri65 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> gates ha lasciato incarichi operativi in microsoft da tempo, cacchio gli frega a quello di activision, dovrebbe campare 1000 vite per spendere tutti i soldi che ha e infatti ora fa il filantropo e ogni tanto si diverte a mettere il 5G nei vaccini



Sì, suppergiù come Singer, l'età è quella, eppure si diverte ancora a racimolare soldi, invece di fare il filantropo pro-Milan.

Lasciamo perdere, và.


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Microsoft interessa solo il monopolio totale dei servizi, non del mercato delle console.
> 
> Tra un paio d'anni smetterà di fare console e vedremo il Game Pass Microsoft su Playstation.


Mi pare plausibile. È già su PC il game pass e storicamente la Xbox ha sempre avuto pochissime esclusive rispetto PlayStation e Nintendo. È come la vecchia Sega i cui videogiochi erano ovunque su console, sala giochi e regolarmente convertite su PC, infatti gli emulatori sono soprattutto per videogiochi Nintendo che non sono mai stati convertiti.


----------



## LupoTalos (20 Gennaio 2022)

A me sinceramente basta che non mi tocchino mamma Blizzy. Cioè, se la migliorano e si torna ai tempi di Diablo 2 mi sta benissimo, ma se devono trasformare Diablo IV in Diablo 3 allora faccio una strage!!!!


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Gennaio 2022)

Sicuramente è una mazzata importante per Stadia e Luna, perché sul lato cloud gaming ad oggi Microsoft non ha rivali. In questi anni hanno operato benissimo, ma ora stanno cominciando a creare una situazione di completo monopolio. Se continuano a investire così pesantemente potrebbe diventare un problema anche per Sony che comunque opera in maniera completamente opposta a Microsoft sia per filosofia e sia per disponibilità economiche.


----------

